

» I'm deleting my Facebook page today Calacanis.com - jkopelman
http://calacanis.com/2010/05/21/im-deleting-my-facebook-page-today/

======
fmkamchatka
Who cares?

------
jscore
"Additionally, Facebook has become a waste of time for me. "

And writing this blog post wasn't?

------
rusw
9 month old news? I'm clearly missing something.

~~~
rusw
ashh yes. I was missing something. Context is everything.

------
smoody
He also officially quit blogging a couple of years ago, too. Quitters never
quit.

------
csandoval
to paraphrase John C. Dvorak: the internet is a finicky group. People will
leave facebook when the next-big-thing arrives.

At one time, MySpace seemed too big to fail.

------
bioinformatics
I'm surprised to discover that there's a jasonnation.

------
pacomerh
What a Drama Queen

